# Mac Store Vancouver



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

I am visiting Vancouver from my home in Berlin and a friend (who I am visiting) has decided to buy a Mac and (finally) make the move away from PCs.

I would love it if someone in Vancouver could recommend to me a good retail store to purchase said computer.

My friend wants to find a store that has good service should this be needed (ie. price, while important, is not the prime consideration)

Ideally the store would be in the Kits or downtown area.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Bca


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Try Simply Computing 1690 West Broadway Vancouver, B.C., V6J 1X6
open 7 days a week phone toll free 1-877-714-1450. I have used their Kelowna store & been very happy with their service - I imagine the Vancouver store maintains the same quality of service.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

You simply MUST make your purchase at Mac Station, who support ehMac.ca. 

Tell them the big tall guy from ehMac.ca says hi!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ehMax said:


> You simply MUST make your purchase at Mac Station, who support ehMac.ca.
> 
> Tell them the big tall guy from ehMac.ca says hi!


i second Mac Station


my friend and cousin both live in BC and bought iMacs from there

very good friendly service


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I third Mac Station. Nothing against any other dealers there, I don't know them well enough to say, but Mac Station was incredibly nice to me the first time I went to Vanc, made me feel like part of the "Mac family" instead of "tourist/sucker," which is what I was at the time.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I've bought at Simply Computing and Mac Station. Both were great.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> You simply MUST make your purchase at Mac Station, who support ehMac.ca.
> 
> Tell them the big tall guy from ehMac.ca says hi!


Since when did this happen? I love MacStation but didn't think they had a clue about ehmac.  I purchased two of my systems at their Burnaby store since they were a 10 minute train ride from where I used to work but since I moved out to Mission I now happily shop at their Abbotsford Store and made a few software purchases at their Yaletown store. Nothing but great service from all three.


----------



## atropos22 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Don't Shop At Westworld*

Just don't shop at Westworld Computers Ltd. at Broadway near Granville.

They conveniently don't tell you about their 15% restocking fee if you open your item and want to return it. Even if it's within 7 business days. You'll never get a full refund. Their staff is horrible, and not very helpful.

Go to Simply Computing on Broadway .. a few blocks away!


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

I third Mac Station.

Having said that, Apple DOES have an Apple retail store in Vancouver:

Apple Retail Store - Pacific Centre

Cheers!


----------

